# 200A Service Upgrade. Flush or Surface?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> My customer wants to upgrade from 100A to 200A service panel because old 100A panel is charred from non-approved modifications (pushamatic to cutler hammer busbar swap) and because they anticipate more load requirements.
> The current 100A panel is flush mount.
> 
> I don't do a lot of these but I think it will be much easier to mount on the surface because I won't have to auger out the mast hole from 1" to 2" (or what ever the outer diameters of these pipes are) I also have concerns that the bigger hole in the plate may cause structural issues. The house was built in the early 1960s.
> ...


The bigger hole going out should not be a problem.


You can hang the panel any way you want that is up to you ,You are the Electrician.

Unless the HO insists on the panel being flush mount .Do it the way you want to.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're talking about an all-in-one / CSED, right?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> My customer wants to upgrade from 100A to 200A service panel because old 100A panel is charred from non-approved modifications (pushamatic to cutler hammer busbar swap) and because they anticipate more load requirements.
> The current 100A panel is flush mount.
> 
> I don't do a lot of these but I think it will be much easier to mount on the surface because I won't have to auger out the mast hole from 1" to 2" (or what ever the outer diameters of these pipes are) I also have concerns that the bigger hole in the plate may cause structural issues. The house was built in the early 1960s.
> ...


Flush is a pain to drill the plate.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You're talking about an all-in-one / CSED, right?



CSED??:blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> CSED??:blink:


Oh Harry. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The bigger wires aren't gonna fit in the old pipe anyway. Flushmount would be what I would do, so it looks professional, not handyman.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Oh Harry. :laughing:


Pete WTF does CSED mean is it that hard to answer a question?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Pete WTF does CSED mean is it that hard to answer a question?



http://ecatalog.squared.com/imagelib/?event=viewNode&nodeId=0b008926800aea36


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Peter D said:


> You're talking about an all-in-one / CSED, right?


Yes, I intend to install a CSED
*Combination Service Entrance Devices (CSEDs)*

All-in-Ones  Designed specifically for areas where local codes allow main breaker load centers to be mounted outdoors.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

*Yes, this is a CSED*

Yes, this is a CSED


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

If you go with flush mtd, and butcher the top plate, be sure to use those framing metal straps to reinforce it.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> If you go with flush mtd, and butcher the top plate, be sure to use those framing metal straps to reinforce it.



Are these framing straps the type of thing you'd see in the "joist hanger" section of the hardware store? That type of metal and thickness?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> Are these framing straps the type of thing you'd see in the "joist hanger" section of the hardware store? That type of metal and thickness?


 
Yes go to HD, and ask if you don't see the right ones. That's what I use.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*same*

I'd put it back same way. Will look way better, may be a bitch but will differentiate you from the hacks.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I'd put it back same way. Will look way better, may be a bitch but will differentiate you from the hacks.


No it won't .:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

swimmer said:


> Are these framing straps the type of thing you'd see in the "joist hanger" section of the hardware store? That type of metal and thickness?


Those are needed for nail plates, not support. If he's using pipe, they would not be required.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Flush mount, you need the practice making that top play hole bigger, do it enough and it turns into a breeze. The first 10 you do will be work, after that you'll be a pro.



This is how a panel upgrade should look like with stucco. The original riser was 1-1/4" the new is 2" GRC.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

You can use an oops arbor to easily enlarge the hole,

http://www.starrett.co.uk/shop/hs_accessories/oopsarbor/


----------

